# Herring gull with a mere morsel.



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Spied this guy prowling through the rock pools and he emerged with nice wee chap. 

Herring gulls have to be one of my favourite birds, just behind the Greater Black back.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice pics,it's a shame they are declining and councils in some areas persecuting them.A quarry near here had a nesting colony,the council oiled all the eggs plus some of Fulmars (they couldn't tell the difference)
anyone else would have been prosecuted:whip:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Woodsman said:


> Nice pics,it's a shame they are declining and councils in some areas persecuting them.A quarry near here had a nesting colony,the council oiled all the eggs plus some of Fulmars (they couldn't tell the difference)
> anyone else would have been prosecuted:whip:


That's absolutely disgusting. We have a good population up this neck of the woods and people actually take to feeding them and leaving them in peace. In my workplace there's hundreds of them, herring gulls, greater black backs, lesser black backs and also yellow legged gulls that nest all along the roofs of my workplace. The company never interfere's with them even though when the chicks are up and about there is a very good chance you will get dive bombed by the adult birds. This is my workplace and the gulls pretty much use the whole sight.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Woodsman said:


> Nice pics,it's a shame they are declining and councils in some areas persecuting them.A quarry near here had a nesting colony,the council oiled all the eggs plus some of Fulmars (they couldn't tell the difference)
> anyone else would have been prosecuted:whip:


As of 2005 Herring Gulls and Greater Black Backs are no longer on the pest list so are compleatly protected. Lesser Black Backs can still have their nests/eggs destroyed but the adult birds can no longer be shot.


----------



## squaccy (Nov 18, 2008)

well caught on camera! Poor gulls being persecuted


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

corvid2e1 said:


> As of 2005 Herring Gulls and Greater Black Backs are no longer on the pest list so are compleatly protected. Lesser Black Backs can still have their nests/eggs destroyed but the adult birds can no longer be shot.


Thanks for that info. I'm not up to date on current wildlife legislation.
The quarry in question has been devoid of gulls for the past few years,so it's too late for that site.
I'll make enquiries to see if it's still being carried on elsewhere in this area.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely pics


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Ta very much


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

fergie said:


> Spied this guy prowling through the rock pools and he emerged with nice wee chap.
> 
> Herring gulls have to be one of my favourite birds, just behind the Greater Black back.
> 
> ...


 
Cracking shots here...You've gotta love the gulls: victory:


I might have captured some shots of Greater black backs myself today? just got to sort through the pics.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> Cracking shots here...You've gotta love the gulls: victory:
> 
> 
> I might have captured some shots of Greater black backs myself today? just got to sort through the pics.


Thanks mate. I'll look forward to seeing your pics.


----------

